# Velodyne DF-12SC!!!



## deza (Feb 18, 2009)

Less than 1% THD. This unicorn sub is up for sale and priced low:

Velodyne DF 12SC 12" Distortion Free Subwoofer JL IDQ Diamond MTX Best Sq Sub | eBay

Good luck!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

man, wish it didn't have the dings in the cone...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

Come to papa...


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

SQ_MDX said:


> Come to papa...


Nice WIN, J.


Congrats


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks, I think this is the one I owned years ago.... Lol


----------



## deza (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats SQ_MDX. I'll ship it out tomorrow morning. I sent an ignorant email thinking you didn't know anything about it. If it really is yours, you probably know more history about it than I do.


----------

